# Happy Dance!!!



## h2t99 (May 12, 2008)

Well my rescue jennie and my 3 yr old both had their babies, Annabelle had a chocolate jack on April 25th as I was watching the Hoosiers mini sale online!!! She was bred through the fence so I had no idea on when she was bred but knew she was getting close!! All went great and she is a great mom. Then Friday night our rescue July had a jenny, we had no idea when or what she was bred to so I am very excited to announce I GOT A IVORY







!!!!! I am so excited, and a jenny to boot!!!!! So here are pics and I am done with the donkeys foaling this year, just have 2 more mini horses and 2 paint mares to foal in the next 4 weeks!!!





JJ and Annabelle

http://i74.photobucket.com/albums/i241/h2t99/100_0498.jpg

JJ thinks he is funny!!!






July and new baby






Pepper and ivory meeting


----------



## Bunnylady (May 12, 2008)

A-w-w-w-w! Baby donkeys are TOO cute! :love :love

Congratulations on both of your little beauties!


----------



## Emily's mom (May 12, 2008)

Welcome new babies, so glad to hear that everything went well!

They sure are beautiful!!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (May 13, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! on 2 beautiful little babies. Goes to show



you just never know if a jenny is a ivory carrier or not. Lucky you! Corinne


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (May 14, 2008)

OMG... they are both just adorable!!



Congratulations!!


----------



## crackerjackjack (May 14, 2008)

Congrat, just



thos little ones. They are both so cute. My next donkey will be ivory. I am on a mission.


----------



## ~Karen~ (May 15, 2008)

ADORABLE!

Were they born on the same day?


----------



## PaintedMeadows (May 15, 2008)

Awwww, Love em!


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (May 19, 2008)

congratulations! love the color on the chocolate... spotted are my favs but chocolate is becoming a close second


----------



## h2t99 (May 20, 2008)

They are actually a week apart!!


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (May 20, 2008)

THEY ARE SO ADORABLE!!!! CONGRATS ON SOME HEALTHY DELIVERIES.


----------



## CheyAut (Jun 3, 2008)

Aww! I LOOOVE your chocolate boy! (maybe b/c my boy is a chocolate? lol). Ivory girl is cute, too, just not my color... but I know many love that, so big congrats! I assume you'll be keeping her?

Jessi


----------

